# Taking Madone 5.2 on Vacation! Suggestions?



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

Okay, this is more of a functional/practical question. Been getting a little saddle time on the 5.2 and the seat is actually pretty good even after the layoff, so I will stick with it.

Next month, we will be heading to Florida on our advance-paid vacation at the beach and for the first time ever, I am thinking of taking a bicycle along. I plan on just storing in the back of the SUV where it will be safe with our luggage. Once there, I plan on using the bike to ride around and do some shopping and some sight-seeing/photography. So, here's the question...

What would be some temporary and easy/inexpensive modifications to make the Madone more functional? Platform pedals in lieu of the Look KEO's? Handlebar bag? Messenger bag? Tail light?


----------



## identifiler (Dec 24, 2005)

... are you Bart Kaufman, the Lone Wolf nemesis ?

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_wb8bAl1P-...3mO4pEBeyh8/s1600-h/world's+greatest+trek.jpg


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

identifiler said:


> ... are you Bart Kaufman, the Lone Wolf nemesis ?
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_wb8bAl1P-...3mO4pEBeyh8/s1600-h/world's+greatest+trek.jpg



LOL...that thing needs a trailer!

Nope, I just need to anticipate using the Madone for a week in a resort for transportation and cruising...I hate rentals. And, yes, I will NOT be training for a whole week on the bike because it IS a vacation and my wife would prefer we spend time together...sooooo, I need to do some practical mods.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

meh. I'd rock it as is. What kind of shopping do you plan to do?

The pedals might help if you go downtown, but I would hate to have to switch back and forth everyday for different activities.

Never-the-less, glad to hear you are getting moar time in. Enjoy the vacation and send some warm weather up North!!!!!


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*you need to set your Madone up like this*

here is the professional Madone setup


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, I guess I will get some platform pedals with old style toe clips and straps. Maybe a light on the back and carry a messenger bag.

Should be okay for a week at the beach!:thumbsup: 

best regards,

dave


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Dave, 

Beautiful bike! 

It's exactly what I want next. 

My suggestion?


----------

